# Beta Biothane Tack



## Amys First (May 22, 2014)

Pros and Cons
Prices and good places to buy it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought a biothane halter off ebay when I first bought my horse almost 2 years ago...I LOVE it. Super easy to clean, a nice BRIGHT orange color, I got it with breakaway leather strap. Its super durable, doesn't get dried out and brittle and if it gets muddy just hose it off! I'm getting a halter/bridle combo next


----------



## Amys First (May 22, 2014)

So eBay's Beta Biothane is pretty good then have been looking at some headstalls that are on there they seem nice and easy up keep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Love my beta biothane halter-bridle combo from Running Bear tack. Great quality and completely adjustable all over the entire thing.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Pros: it is durable, colors are amazing and do not fade, easy to clean in dishwasher or I use baby wipes, does not have all sorts of nooks & crannies for bacteria, does not get super stiff in winter, can get all sorts of custom color combinations. 

Cons: Doesn't break very easily in emergency, kinda spendy, very addictive (I own multiple sets)

I get mine from Taylored Tack. Prices will depend on what you are looking to get. There is a lot of options for styles of bridles & breast collars. And if you want something custom or have questions Amanda is always quick to answer emails and is great to work with in general! I've had my oldest set over 3 years and it still looks new (when I clean it)


----------

